# Just replaced tires and I now getting “Service Power Steering” & “Service Stabiltrak”



## EugeneL (Aug 25, 2016)

*Just replaced tires and I now getting “Service Power Steering” & “Service Stabiltrak”*

I just had new tires put on my 2014 Chevy Cruze at my local Tires Plus store and when I started up the car to leave the “Service Power Steering” and “Service Stabiltrak” warnings appeared immediately on my dash. Turned off the car and went immediately back into the Tires Plus store and informed them of the issue. I was told by two young guys to take it my Chevy dealer to have the codes reset. This strikes me as odd that they cannot take care of this because then everyone they install tires for will need to make an extra trip to a dealership after getting new tires. Not good business practice. I just need to know if they giving me the right advice or did they forget to do something after installing the tires?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'd take it in to have a Chevy dealership look at this. Ignore the Service Stabilitrak message - this will come up as a side effect of the Service Power Steering alert. While there is a remote chance the work at Tire Rack caused this I really think it's just bad timing.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm betting that they damaged a sensor or harness while working on your car.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Tomko said:


> I'm betting that they damaged a sensor or harness while working on your car.


Hard to do, but it's possible they unplugged a sensor on a front wheel. Pulling the tire off and putting it back on shouldn't cause this. If it is something like this definitely take the receipt back to the Tire place and ask for a reimbursement.


----------



## Philb (Jun 18, 2016)

This may not be your problem but I want to alert you of this:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-g...al-coverage-14311-negative-battery-cable.html


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> Hard to do, but it's possible they unplugged a sensor on a front wheel.


I could see that causing a ABS alert, but Power Steering? 

OP, are you sure it's power steering and not Tire Pressure Monitoring System (TPMS)? Both have their own lights on the dash. And totally believable after tire service.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Really ?

Dang Darn Ding ....any some one watch these tyre shops change out tyres ? 

Yeah they are playing with they're cell phone while jacking the car up by the muffler .

Shoot those mufflers are tough .


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Tires Plus didn't last very long in our town, event tough they built a brand new building, everybody that went in there always were told they had ball joint or hub bearing problems.

TPMS blinks are becoming quite common, if you look at your valve stem that has the sensor darn close to the edge of the tire with the sensor hanging on to the inside of it. If they press a tad too far on the edge of the tire to remove it, will break that sensor off. Dey all do dis, and really a stupid place to mount this sensor, convenient, but still stupid.

If the ABS light comes on, you ain't got ABS anymore, same with Service Stabiltrak if it stays on, but will flash whenever one wheel rotates faster than the one opposite to it.

In like manner if that Service Power Steering indication comes on, you should have no power steering, what are your symptoms.

Son's wife took their Dodge Nitro to their Walmart store for some tire work, with codes, and had to take it to their Chrysler dealer, he found $389.00 worth of damage by their work. Son had to go back to that Walmart store to tell them to pay it or will take them to small claims court, they paid it. So maybe that advice from your Tires Plus Store isn't so bad after all.

Five systems in this car, including ABS and Powersteering use microcontrollers with code store in flashram that require the correct voltage and a very sharp rise time to reset these things. Ignition relay, or voltage drops can also cause this same problem.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

EugeneL said:


> I just had new tires put on my 2014 Chevy Cruze at my local Tires Plus store and when I started up the car to leave the “Service Power Steering” and “Service Stabiltrak” warnings appeared immediately on my dash. Turned off the car and went immediately back into the Tires Plus store and informed them of the issue. I was told by two young guys to take it my Chevy dealer to have the codes reset. This strikes me as odd that they cannot take care of this because then everyone they install tires for will need to make an extra trip to a dealership after getting new tires. Not good business practice. I just need to know if they giving me the right advice or did they forget to do something after installing the tires?


Hi EugeneL,

We regret to hear that you are experiencing concerns with you Chevy Cruze. We would be more than happy to contact one of our local dealerships on your behalf. Please send us a private message with your full contact information, VIN, and mileage if this is something you are interested in.

Best,

Netty J.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

EugeneL said:


> because then everyone they install tires for will need to make an extra trip to a dealership after getting new tires.


there is zero truth to this statement


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

Eugene, what did you find out? Did the tire shop do something to damage the power steering? I find it hard to believe they did, but would like to know if they did.


----------



## JetteJ (Jul 25, 2016)

Similar issue FYI:

After being dolly towed for illegal parking, I got the "Service Stabiltrak" message when I went to retrieve the car. The guy at the towing yard said it would just go away and it did after a few minutes.


----------

